# How do Old Navy clothes compare in size?



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

I have my shopping cart full and now I'm wondering . . .

Do they run small? I haven't bought any in a long time but I remember them running small.

For shorts, if dd wears a 3t Gymboree, 4t JCPenney and 4t Children's Place, do I buy 4t or 4t Old Navy?

Thanks!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

doesn't anyone here buy Old Navy stuff?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

not sure about kids, but i know for me they run big. i mean, i'm wearing a 6 pants. that's a never before in this life.

my dd has some bodysuits from there and she wears 18mo stuff (she's 10mo) but i think that's b/c she's a long skinny bean.

sorry if i didn't help


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I find them to be pretty middle of the road.

-Angela


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

My ds wears t4 from Sears but t3 from Old Navy.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I also consider them to run big.


----------



## healthyathome25 (Mar 24, 2008)

If you already purchased the clothes than sorry I am late. I find the childrens clothes to be right on for my daughter. She is 4 1/2 (5 in June) but tall and I buy her the x-small 5/6 and they fit perfect.. Then from JC Penney or KOHLS she wears 6.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *healthyathome25* 
If you already purchased the clothes than sorry I am late. I find the childrens clothes to be right on for my daughter. She is 4 1/2 (5 in June) but tall and I buy her the x-small 5/6 and they fit perfect.. Then from JC Penney or KOHLS she wears 6.










Agree with this. Old Navy is one of the few that I find I can just take me child's weight and age and get the corresponding size and it's perfect.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

I find they run small and skinny. My dd who wears a 4T, I would put in a 5T at old navy. My other dd, who is a little broader, I haven't been able to put in old navy clothes ever.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

They are cheaply made and the sizing is irregular. I bought something there the last trip in her size and had to have it taken in, because it was falling off of her (elastic waist). However I believe they are trying to fit medium to slender and the pants have a generous inseam.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Compared to Gymboree, I find they run small, especially after washing. I had to take back about $300 worth of clothes after washing them because they all shrunk so bad. I went up a size and that seemed to work out better.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
They are cheaply made and the sizing is irregular.

Yep, except for us they're always big. DS is 7.5 and still in Old navy size 5 skinny jeans, girls. If he were to wear the boys sizes he'd be a 4T.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses.









I actually ended up not buying them b/c it's too much of a crapshoot and they did look kinda thin and cheaply made. (At least the sale items did.)


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I've never had problems with Old Navy clothes being cheaply made- at least the ones I've purchased and that's a lot.

I find that the pants run really big on my 3 1/2-year-old and the shirts are pretty true to size. I've found their baby jeans to run really really small.

I only get the pants with the adjustable waists. They work so well.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I don't find the quality is all that great, but it's in line with the price. The adult clothes run big (especially the bottoms), but the kid's clothes run too narrow for my daughter.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow I'm suprised anyone thinks they run big! I guess it's where you shop. We do Hannah Andersson, Gap, Gymboree and the odd place here and there. Old navy runs "skinny" to me, not big. Like as in if you have a thinner kid. For me too. I wear like a 0-2, but i wear at least a 2 from Old Navy.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

For future reference since you decided not to buy, I find the shirts run kinda skinny and short for my DD, who has a long torso and a belly. Pants and skirts are average.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the toddler sizes run pretty true.

I have found that the older boys' pants (not the toddler sizes, but like the 5 and up) run large. But maybe my kid just has a skinny waist.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i actually do alot of old navy because my oldest dd is tall and skinny and i like the fact that their pants have the adjustable waist. plus they seem to wash and wear well for us..







she is 5 and i get her the xs...


----------



## oldmama (Mar 30, 2008)

I've actually found old navy to be a good compromise between the unapologetic china-made crap of Target (I brought back a pair of shoes that fell apart after my 3 year old wore them for 2 weeks, and they would not refund because "who knows what your daughter did while she wore them" as if she had a part-time job on a loading dock or something...even the manager wouldn't do it), and the who-has-this-much-money stuff of The Gap and Gymboree. Some of the Old Navy stuff has been indestructible and well made, even surviving to be handed down or sold. A few things have been poorly constructed, including mittens sized for a circus midget and some pajamas where the hem came apart before it was even worn. In the first case, ON sent me a $10 card that covered the mittens, and in the second, I was sent to the store...a slight pain but a trouble-free refund. I'm sort of a reluctant believer that they're about the best you can do nowadays. I agree with most of the posters that the sizes run about average, s/t small (esp. length)


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abeliamama* 
For future reference since you decided not to buy, I find the shirts run kinda skinny and short for my DD, who has a long torso and a belly. Pants and skirts are average.

I agree. DS wears 2T shirts and pants and DD wears 5T shirts and pants. Both are tall and thin.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've found them to run large. My DD couldn't wear her size 5 pants over the winter because the waist was too big but all other size 5 in her closet fit.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

my vote is that they run TINY! I have very few Old Navy items for DD but she is 9 months old and wears a 2T from there. She is large/tall for her age, but still!


----------

